# طلب ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس و ترانيم القيامة



## God Is Love28 (12 مايو 2007)

هذا هو موقع جيد جدا مهم لكنيستنا ، وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي أرى كل هذه المعلومات في مكان واحد ، يرجى مواصلة العمل العظيم والتواصل بين جميع المسيحيين في جميع أنحاء العالم 
انا ابحث عن الترانيم الاتيه
ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس
ترانيم القيامة لضياء صبرى
برجاء مساعدتى في ايجادهم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس و ترانيم الق*

*ميرسى جدا God Is Love28 على طرحك للموضوع
بجد شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال مريم راائع وانا كان نفسى فيه من زمان 
ياريت لو حد عنده الشريط يرفعهولنا على المنتدى
ربنا يعوضكو خير​*


----------



## lian (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس و ترانيم الق*

Ze]


----------



## lian (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس و ترانيم الق*

ana awza tmaged  llshheda marena argwkm
wlmwk3 gmel gdn ana 3esh fe franca wbgd kany fe msr azkrony fe slatkm mariam


----------



## lian (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس و ترانيم الق*

asfa ana lsa msh 3rfa ast7dm almwk3 sm7ony


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس و ترانيم الق*

اهلا بيكى mariam وسط اخواتك هنا فى المنتدى
فى الحقيقة انا ماعنديش تمجيد للشهيدة مارينا لكن لغاية ما ادورلك
دى ترنيمة جميلة للشماس بولس ملاك عن القديسة مارينا 
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/boles_malak/IQOUNAT/18. marina.mp3
يارب تعجبك...اختك جينا ..صلى من اجلى
ودة التمجيد بتاعها مكتوب
*السلام للقديسة الشهيدة مارينا
السلام للمختارة القديسة الأمينة

رائحة الطيب تفوح يشتمها الأبرار
يا بكرة يا عروس يا زهرة الأزهار

كاسيوس هو أبوك من كهنة الأصنام
متمسك بعبادته في شدة و اهتمام

كم آنت جريئة لم تنكري المسيح
علمينا بصلاتك الأيمان الصحيح

حققت آمالك و استوجبت العذاب
وأصبحت شهيدة في كنيسة الله الأب

احتملت بصبرك الكثير من العذابات
وأخضعت جسدك بشكر مع ثبات

لقد أعلمتيهم انك مسيحية
بأمانة أخبرتيهم علي مبادئك الروحية

قوية في جهادك منتصرة بإلهك
لا الوالي و لا العذاب قد هزوا أيمانك

بمعونة المسيح تشددت يا عروس
وصرت قدوة لنا و لصغار النفوس

ذهبت يا نقية لعريسك الحبيب
في يوم 22 من شهر أبيب

عجايبك عظيمة لم ترفض السؤال
معينة لكل الناس في كافة الأحوال

تركت الأرضيات و كل الأمور الفانية
وتطلعت للسمائيات و اشتهيت الحياة الأبدية

أحببت الطهارة أيتها القديسة
وصرت كمنارة لأولاد الكنيسة

تحليت بالكمال كالطقوس النورانية
لما تبعت المعبود يا بكر و نقية

أنجدينا يا حنونة يا قديسة مارينا
في حروبنا ضد إبليس دايما لا تنسينا

السلام لك يا طاهرة يا عون المسيحيين
أنت افتخارنا في جهاد القديسين

السلام لك يا عفيفة مارينا المختارة
الجنود العنيفة صارت منك محتارة

طوباك يا مسمية مارينا القديسة
عذاباتك قوية وأكاليلك نفيسة

طوباك يا مارينا يا من قد انتصرت
اقبلينا في حماك لأنك ظفرت

تفسير أسمك في أفواه كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا اله القديسة مارينا أعنا أجمعين*​


----------

